
Groq Announces World’s First Architecture Capable of 1 Petaops - lambdaxdotx
https://groq.com/groq-announces-worlds-first-architecture-capable-of-petaops-on-a-single-chip/
======
tlb
I edited the submitted title, which erroneously claimed 1 PetaFlop/s. It's
delivers 1 PetaOp/s (presumably 8-bit SIMD operations), 250 TeraFlop/s.

